# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Κόμβος 394- wiresounds - Βύρωνας

## wiresounds

Σήμερα το απόγευμα *τοποθετήθηκε ΑΡ* για να κάνει παρέα στην κεραιούλα του. Λειτουργεί στο *κανάλι 1*

Παρακαλώ να αναφέρετε σε αυτό το thread τα αποτελέσματα από τα *scan* ή και την *λήψη IP*.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Capvar

Και ποιο το SSID του...?

----------


## wiresounds

Μα βέβαια
*awmn-394-AP1*
 ::

----------


## wiresounds

Από Παγκράτι - Κολονάκι δεν το βλέπει κανείς ;  ::  
Δεν λέω από πιο μακριά, ας πούμε Πλάκα ή ακόμα και Αιγάλεω, Πετρούπολη.  ::  

Είμαι χαμηλά στους πρόποδες του Υμηττού, στο ίδιο ύψος με τον περιφερειακό Λυκαβηττού.

----------


## Nickman

> Από Παγκράτι - Κολονάκι δεν το βλέπει κανείς ;  
> Δεν λέω από πιο μακριά, ας πούμε Πλάκα ή ακόμα και Αιγάλεω, Πετρούπολη.  
> 
> Είμαι χαμηλά στους πρόποδες του Υμηττού, στο ίδιο ύψος με τον περιφερειακό Λυκαβηττού.


Θα ξερω σιγουρα απο το σαββατο και μετα αφου θα εχουν ολοκληρωθει καποιες δοκιμες

----------

